# NIC's

## InAt!QuE

Hoi hoi,

Kheb hier een server staan en wil daar dedicated gameservers op draaien ... in de server zitten 2 NIC's ... is het aan te raden om elke NIC een eigen IP te geven?? Zo ja/nee, waarom. 

Wat is aan te raden? ( met performance in het achterhoofd )

----------

## kdillen

Dedicated game server voor hoeveel verschillende games ?  of game types (zoals TDM, CTF, etc) ?  

Tevens ook gaat die gameserver op het internet hangen en indien ja op welke manier verbonden ?    of is het alleen voor lan gebruik ?

----------

## InAt!QuE

 *kdillen wrote:*   

> Dedicated game server voor hoeveel verschillende games ?  of game types (zoals TDM, CTF, etc) ?  
> 
> Tevens ook gaat die gameserver op het internet hangen en indien ja op welke manier verbonden ?    of is het alleen voor lan gebruik ?

 

Komt op internet er gaan verschillende gametypes draaien jah ..

bijv.: HLDS -> CS, Dod, TF etc... 

Mij is nl gezegd dat het niet verstandig is om 2 nic's een apart ip toe te kennen op Internet. Maar ik heb zo mijn bedenkingen. Zou toch niets uit mogen maken. Of zit het dan in de adressering in de server zelf?

(word geplaatst bij co-locater)

----------

## garo

Elke nic moet inderdaad een apart ip hebben, behalve als je een speciale configuratie hebt waar de 2 nics zich als 1 nic gedragen.

Waarom heb je eigenlijk 2 nics ? Dient deze pc als router en is er dus 1 nic naar internet en 1 naar het lokaal netwerk ?

----------

## InAt!QuE

 *garo wrote:*   

> Elke nic moet inderdaad een apart ip hebben, behalve als je een speciale configuratie hebt waar de 2 nics zich als 1 nic gedragen.
> 
> Waarom heb je eigenlijk 2 nics ? Dient deze pc als router en is er dus 1 nic naar internet en 1 naar het lokaal netwerk ?

 

Nou, er zitten standaard 2 NIC's onboard ... 't is een Dell PowerEdge 1750

----------

## hanz

Persoonlijk zou ik maar één NIC gebruiken, en de andere uitschakelen. Je kunt ook meerdere IP-adressen aan één netwerkkaart toekennen. 

Het feit dat de server meerdere NICs heeft betekent nog niet dat je ze allebei moet gebruiken   :Smile: 

----------

## InAt!QuE

 *hanz wrote:*   

> Persoonlijk zou ik maar één NIC gebruiken, en de andere uitschakelen. Je kunt ook meerdere IP-adressen aan één netwerkkaart toekennen. 
> 
> Het feit dat de server meerdere NICs heeft betekent nog niet dat je ze allebei moet gebruiken  

 

Nee vandaar deze thread ook ... wat raad men aan ?? wat zijn de voor- en na-delen ervan ??

----------

## kdillen

Wel ik draai ook een gameserver op gentoo linux.  Afhangend van hoe en waar je de server neerzet en achter welke configuratie.  Kan je beide nics gebruiken.   

Ik gebruik mijn server met de nic's aktief met elks een 10 tal adressen eraan gekoppeld.    en het leuke is dat er 2 gameservers zijn die volledige snelheid draaien, daar we beiden hun eigen nic hebben heb je ook minder last van LAG fenomenen.  

Maar ik moet wel zeggen dat die servers wel effectief in een serverzaal staan op een goede internet verbinding (en betaalbaar), en niet aan een telenet of adsl hangen.

Ter info voor een gameserver is de cPU niet belangrijk.  Daar ik ook nog gelijktijdig seti@home draai op die server en niemand er last van heeft.

----------

## hanz

Voor zover ik kan bedenken heeft het hebben van meerdere NICs alleen nut bij een firewall of een als je een server écht redundant wilt uitvoeren. 

Als je een firewall voor de server hebt hangen zou je beide NICs een eigen IP-adres kunnen geven, en de firewall om de zoveel tijd naar beide adressen laten pingen om te kijken of er niet één uit is gevallen. Als er wel één down is kan de firewall het verkeer naar de andere NIC sturen.

Dit laatste is in jouw geval waarschijnlijk overkill.

Een praktisch nadeel van twee netwerkkaarten is dat je twee IP-adressen nodig hebt en twee switch-poorten, waar je bij colocatie meestal extra voor moet betalen.

Kortom: Niet doen   :Wink: 

----------

## kdillen

 *hanz wrote:*   

> Voor zover ik kan bedenken heeft het hebben van meerdere NICs alleen nut bij een firewall of een als je een server écht redundant wilt uitvoeren. 
> 
> Als je een firewall voor de server hebt hangen zou je beide NICs een eigen IP-adres kunnen geven, en de firewall om de zoveel tijd naar beide adressen laten pingen om te kijken of er niet één uit is gevallen. Als er wel één down is kan de firewall het verkeer naar de andere NIC sturen.
> 
> Dit laatste is in jouw geval waarschijnlijk overkill.
> ...

 

Hmm, ik heb er niets extra voor moeten bijbetalen bij mijn leverancier van co-locatie.    En jq uit de statistieken die ik zelf maak, is de load van elke gameserver zonder problemen gescheiden over de 2 nic's wat wilt zeggen zolang je niet aan het max limiet zit van je nic kan je blijven extra servers of users toelaten.   Ik draai 2 MOHAA servers die constant 16 gebruikers toelaten, en een 6 tal private gebruikers en die zitten meestal volledig vol.  En heb nooit last van LAG klachten of hoge pings.   

Zelfs de webservers die erop draaien lopen nog vlot.

----------

## InAt!QuE

kdillen ... mag ik vragen wat je specs zijn?? Server en netwerk

----------

## kdillen

 *InAt!QuE wrote:*   

> kdillen ... mag ik vragen wat je specs zijn?? Server en netwerk

 

CPU :  Pentium III-S 1133Mhz en 512kb cache

Memory :  1 GB SDRAM-ECC

Network :  2 x Intel Ethernet Pro 100

Video :  ATI Rage XL

HD :  Maxtor 120 GB met 8 MB Cache

kernel :  2.4.25_pre6-gss

Is dit voldoende informatie ? 

Ohja voor een game server is netwerk speed en geheugen heel belangrijk.

----------

## InAt!QuE

nou, ik ga eens een weekje op 1 nic draaien en een weekje op 1 nic met dezelfde aantal servers... eens kijken wat de gem. belasting is van de complete machine en NIC's .. dan zullen we zien. 

Maar ik merk dus dat het gebruik ervan gebaseerd is op meningen.

----------

## mkamonster

Waarvoor heb je een videokaart in een Server?   :Shocked: 

----------

## kdillen

 *mkamonster wrote:*   

> Waarvoor heb je een videokaart in een Server?  

 

Best wel hé, anders ga je niet veel kunnen installeren.  Maja eigenlijk is het een VGA-kaart.

----------

## garo

Je kan toch gewoon inloggen over ssh, dan heb je die videokaart niet nodig.

----------

## Edwin

 *Quote:*   

> Je kan toch gewoon inloggen over ssh, dan heb je die videokaart niet nodig.

 

Soms niet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=135228  :Smile: 

----------

## kdillen

 *Edwin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Je kan toch gewoon inloggen over ssh, dan heb je die videokaart niet nodig. 
> 
> Soms niet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=135228 

 

Ik kan genoeg redenen geven waarom je wel een minimum videokaart in je machine nodig hebt.    En ik heb ze allemaal in het verleden al meegemaakt, zoals:  

- Netwerk kaart defect -  hoe ga je dan ssh doen ? 

- Single user mode nodig, dus weer geen netwerk beschikbaar dus zie hierboven

- als in ssh root niet toegelaten is om aan te loggen en userid is locked.  ok je kan een extra userid maken daarvoor, maja op den duur zit je bezig jama als dat userid dan ook locked is of passwoord verloren wat dan ?  

- Startup debugging om te zien of alles wel netjes verloopt tijdens het starten, ok kan je ook nadien in de logs zien.  Maar als je met een startup zit die niet volledig tot het einde gaat of die stopt voor ssh start ben je ook gezien, want dan geraak je er niet op.

Dus je ziet genoeg redenen om een linux systeem wel standaard van een minimum videokaart te voorzien.    En het zou nog veel leuker zijn moest HP hun webconsole compatibel maken met de linux.  Dan heb je alleen maar 1 seriele kaart nodig.

----------

## lunarg

 *kdillen wrote:*   

> Ter info voor een gameserver is de cPU niet belangrijk.

 

Erm, CPU is toch niet te onderschatten..... Mijn P 120 kon het niet aan en de PII 266 gaf het ook op bij heavy client load....  :Smile: 

 *kdillen wrote:*   

> Daar ik ook nog gelijktijdig seti@home draai op die server en niemand er last van heeft.

 

Nogal logisch: seti@home gebruikt enkel de vrije CPU-tijd (tijd die niet door andere processen wordt geconsumeerd). Als je CPU load dichtbij 100% is, doet seti dus niets....

----------

## kdillen

 *lunarg wrote:*   

>  *kdillen wrote:*   Ter info voor een gameserver is de cPU niet belangrijk. 
> 
> Erm, CPU is toch niet te onderschatten..... Mijn P 120 kon het niet aan en de PII 266 gaf het ook op bij heavy client load.... 
> 
> 

 

Wel ik weet niet wat je nog allemaal aktief hebt op dat systeem.  Maar ik heb al periodes gehad dat ik op 2 volle gameservers zat en ook nog kernel aan het compileren was en dat ik nog iemand anders op de server iets ondervond van die compilatie.  

En mijn vorige gameserver een PII-400 kon evenveel clients aan, veel hangt af van de offload van de cpu naar de netwerkkaarten, dus hoe goed de drivers zijn van de netwerk kaart.

Dit zie je vaak terug in netwerk kaart testen dat de snelste kaarten die kaarten zijn die het minst CPU kracht nodig hebben.  En meestal net zoals met de videokaart door de drivers bepaald word.

Allee dat is mijn indruk ervan, als ik het fout heb dan heb ik het fout.

----------

